# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Lỗi máy laser co2 1610 khi cắt kích thướt nhỏ

## nguyentanloi

Xin chào mọi người!
e gặp tình trạng như này rất khó chịu ak.không biết giải quyết như thế nào?chỉ bị những lỗ nhỏ ở trong thôi ak,còn cái đường to cắt ở ngoài thì chính xác lắm.
Mong được cao nhân chỉ giáo và hướng sử lí với ak

----------


## anhcos

Bác xem cái soft có tùy chọn về tốc độ cho đuờng tròn kích thước bé k, soft mình xài thì có cái đó, chỉnh lâi chậm là ok.

----------


## namsonvphn

bác vệ sinh lại hệ thống quang học xem sao

----------

QuocLuong

----------


## nguyentanloi

> Bác xem cái soft có tùy chọn về tốc độ cho đuờng tròn kích thước bé k, soft mình xài thì có cái đó, chỉnh lâi chậm là ok.


Mình xài phần mềm RD v8 đó bác,ko biết cái soft bác nói là cái chỗ nào ak.Bác chỉ giúp với.tks

----------


## anhcos

Bác xem soft của bác ấy, mình soft khác nên k giống đâu.

----------

